# Amazon Kindle 2.0 - Who is getting it?



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

So there has been many rumors going on that the Amazon Kindle 2.0 is coming out any day now. There is a Press Conference on February 9th, 2009 which many people believe will give further information on this topic. So, pick an answer from below and a reasoning (if you want). 

*Who on Kindleboards is getting the new Amazon Kindle 2.0?*


1) No, I'm happy with my first Kindle
2) Yes, When it comes out
3) No, I don't want any Kindle
4) No, too expensive
5) Yes, but only when the price drops
6) What's a Kindle?


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Right, my answer is #1 because I'm currently happy with the Kindle I already have.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kind, 

you can post an actual poll with your answers.  In Let's Talk Kindle, instead of selecting Post New Topic, select "Post New Poll"  Try it!  It'll be easier to keep track of the responses and fun to see the answers grow!

Betsy


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

No - I am happy with my current Kindle, and the version 2, if the leaks are correct, is a step down IMO....


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

people bashed the k1 looks also, i think it looks fine. i have ordered a k1 hoping for the upgrade as many have.


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm going to wait for the official specs of the K2 and see what it offers and then make a decision.


----------



## tarabenet (Nov 22, 2008)

Nope.  No way.  No how.  

To be clear: no complaints!  I love my Kindle.  Best gadget ever!  

I just don't see buying-up for what, from all speculation, will be very similar -- if it exists at all, that is.  Whenever my dear friend, the Kindle that is always at my side, finally gives up the E-Ink ghost, I will replace it.  But not until then.  I'd like to think that will be a very long time from now, and E-Ink readers will be far advanced.  I'm too frugal to spend money for incremental improvement.  I wait for significant change.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

i bet for the first 5min, they play a April fools joke on everyone


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I won't be buying it.  Just got my Kindle for Christmas, and love it


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

It is great that Amazon is continually at work to make Kindle better.  It will be interesting to know exactly what the upgrades are for v2, but I will skip v2 and eagerly await v3.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

I think this would make a great poll question.  Please refer to Betsy's answer above regarding how to create a poll post.


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

I've got an order in for K2, assuming there IS a K2 announced on 2/9.  I will cancel my order if (a) there is no K2 announced or (b) if there IS a K2, and the early reviews aren't favorable.  If there IS a K2, and if the design and/or other upgrades appear worth having, I will keep said K2, and my mom will inherit my much loved current Kindle.

Wait a minute, I just realized that means the K2 would be nekked, and my K1 would be beautifully garbed in Oberon's Avenue of Trees.  That's depressing...


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I've got a K1 on order that is chaning to a K2 but this is from Mr. KM.  We've both wanted Kindles so when we got mine it was with the plan to wait 'til K2 came out and he would get that one.

I guess that means I'm not getting a K2, Mr. KM is.  But it'll be in my house and I'm sure my Kindle will take good care of her younger, less experienced, sleeker child.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Malibama said:


> I've got an order in for K2. I can always cancel my order if the early reviews aren't favorable, and if I keep K2 my mom will inherit my much loved current Kindle.


How can you have an order in for the K2? It has not been announced. I don't think you can order it yet.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I sincerely doubt I will buy a Kindle 2.0 (if said device exists) until my Kindle is irreparably broken. I see no point.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm getting one mainly so I can review it.  Unless I fall in love with it, I will keep Isabella and will probably give the new one to my daughter who is a broke college student.  I also agree a poll for this ? would be great.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

There is a poll for this somewhere. I can't remember where but the poll exists


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Poll has been added to this thread. Thanks


----------



## noblesrus (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes I will be getting the K2 when it comes out. My husband will be getting the K1 that I currently spend all my time on.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Personally if those pics of the 'k2' are real I think its way uglier then Phoebe. If the rumors are true and they are going with just internal memory and doing away with the SD card that's a step back and not forward. Also I do not like those smaller buttons! So nope me and Phoebe are together for life...


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

hmmm....I notice there is no option for "I will wait to see if Kindle 2.0 exists before making a decision"  

OR "I don't know what Kindle 2.0 is - how can I decide anything?" !


----------



## KellyL250 (Jan 13, 2009)

I need to get a second one.  My wife and I are sharing the one we have.  If there's really no K2 then I guess its 2 K1's.

Larry


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

KellyL250 said:


> I need to get a second one. My wife and I are sharing the one we have. If there's really no K2 then I guess its 2 K1's.
> 
> Larry


This is my situation too. Only we're waiting for K2 so if that's not what's happening on Monday (I can't imagine that it's not), then we'll continue waiting for K2.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm not making any decision until I know for sure. Based on the rumors and rumored pictures, I'll be sticking with 1.0. 

It will probably take a major design change (AND FOLDERS) to get me to upgrade.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I'll upgrade when tech support tells me it's time to bury mine. (IE it's beyond repair, put the poor thing out of it's misery). samething I did with the VCR, DVD (which took a vcr dying before I went to dvd combo), TV, clothes, shoes, car, etc. Only thing I really upgrade that hasn't died or close to dying is dog toys, and the newest cross stitch design, knitting yarn . 

Though I have to say my dell laptop will be replaced before it dies. Actually I'm going to kill the darn thing cause it's a piece of junk! LOL

You'd never know that I'm a tecky geek, but I'm one who likes to look not spend '

theresam


----------



## KeyboardKat (Dec 3, 2008)

I just got mine on Dec. 2! The only thing I might do is sell this one and get a new one, but only if it had some feature that was really important to... not likely.

Folders would be wonderful, but they could update this software to do that, IMHO.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I placed my order Dec. 30 and am waiting for my Kindle (arrival date betw. Feb. 27 & Mar. 10).  If the Kindle 2 is real, and I'm offered the option to upgrade my order, I'll upgrade it if I like the specs.  Otherwise, I'll stick w/the Kindle 1 and happily order my Avenue of Trees cover later that afternoon.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I was going to wait until Feb. 9th and order the K2 but after reading the boards went ahead and placed my order on Feb. 2nd. If there is no SD slot and the K2 is bigger I will probably stick with the original.

3 more days,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

*runs away*


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *runs away*


Running too..... they will have to pry Tyrella out of my cold, dead hands... LOLOL


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *runs away*


"Release the hounds."

I haven't decided. I'll probably wait not only until more technical specs are out, but actually user reviews - especially those from folks who have K1 as well.

----------------
Listening to: Perle Lama - Fo Kimbé - Perle Lama
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm keeping my current Kindle until she dies. I'm not one to buy the lastest and the greatest everytime something new comes out.


----------



## Beth A (Jan 2, 2009)

I want a second Kindle, either for my Husband to use or as a back up for mine (if he still isn't interested). So when (if) they release Kindle 2, I will probably pick it up.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Can't see myself shelling out another $350+ for a new Kindle unless the 2.0 has something I absolutely cannot read without.  And, after 6 months with LyBerry, I cannot think of a thing!  Sure, folders, tags, etc. would be nice.  I'm hoping that Amazon will add them to the 1.0, but even if they don't, I can still enjoy my Kindle.  So, no new Kindle for me until my 1.0 gives out (which I hope will not be for a long time) or Hubby gets annoyed watching me lug around my dinosaur and surprises me with the Kindle 27.0!

N


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> Can't see myself shelling out another $350+ for a new Kindle unless the 2.0 has something I absolutely cannot read without. And, after 6 months with LyBerry, I cannot think of a thing! Sure, folders, tags, etc. would be nice. I'm hoping that Amazon will add them to the 1.0, but even if they don't, I can still enjoy my Kindle. So, no new Kindle for me until my 1.0 gives out (which I hope will not be for a long time) or Hubby gets annoyed watching me lug around my dinosaur and surprises me with the Kindle 27.0!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the second one does come out, will it be the same price as the original when it came out or a little more??


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

I am at the point that if I can get a K1 I'm going to get the K1.  Maybe 2 (for the kids)  But at the speed of time I think I'll be dead before they even think about processing my order.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I'll have to wait and see what the K2 has to offer and then see if I want a k2 or a netbook....I have yet to decide, but before that I have to pay for school


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

I am so glad that the wait is almost over.  Every time I saw "will you upgrade?" I wanted to shout
"Nobody can answer this question until we know how the kindle 2 is different". All I really want is for my "moneypit" to be able to form folders.  I have had version 1.2 and so far I don't know see a huge difference.  All the changes are minor IMHO


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a Kindle on order and if they contact me to ask if I want K1 or a K2 I'll get the K2... UNLESS it does not have an SD card slot.  That might be a deal breaker.  If I don't have a choice I'll just take the K2 because I want a Kindle in the worst way.  The battery thing doesn't bother me.  I've had an iphone for a couple of years and the rechargable battery is a beautiful thing, and never any problems with it yet.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I love the idea of the replaceable battery so that when I travel overseas I can take two batteries and decrease the need to recharge and worry about voltage issues.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Since I still don't have a kindle (I've been impatiently waiting for 7 weeks), I will probably go for the K2.  If I already had a Kindle (like many of you lucky folks) I wouldn't dream of spending another $360 (plus accessories) on a new kindle unless I was planning on gifting the original away anyway.  There is no doubt there will be a K2 announced, and I also truely believe that K1 will be available still for a short time anyway.  What is still unknown is the price difference, the features etc...

I am eating crow for making fun of (and looking down at) those crazy people that were obsessed with the iphone when they first came out.  I am totally obsessed with this stupid gadget (and I'm not a gadget girl) and I'm obsessed with checking the Amazon website for updates, and I'm obsessed with reading this blog.  Here I am, on a Saturday night typing this..................... I need to get a life! Please, send me my kindle already!  I want to read on it!


----------



## chalkmaven (Dec 27, 2008)

k_reader said:


> I am eating crow for making fun of (and looking down at) those crazy people that were obsessed with the iphone when they first came out. I am totally obsessed with this stupid gadget (and I'm not a gadget girl) and I'm obsessed with checking the Amazon website for updates, and I'm obsessed with reading this blog. Here I am, on a Saturday night typing this..................... I need to get a life! Please, send me my kindle already! I want to read on it!


Yep.....I was one of those who got the iPhone. 

I'll probably sell my K1 if K2 has some features that I want. Gotta have the latest and greatest ya know.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

If it has folders or some type of indexing system and an SD card slot, I may get it. Otherwise, no.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I'll have to wait and see what the K2 has to offer and then see if I want a k2 or a netbook....I have yet to decide, but before that I have to pay for school


Then you can give your brother the old K1 to throw around as much as he wants


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

chalkmaven said:


> Yep.....I was one of those who got the iPhone.
> 
> I'll probably sell my K1 if K2 has some features that I want. Gotta have the latest and greatest ya know.


Yep, I'm a lot like you when it comes to electronic gadgets. Always want the new fancy stuff.


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm a Kindler-in-waiting. Don't have a K1 so I need to see them both to decide. New is not always better! 
Well I just ordered a second Kindle, if the K2 is announced tomorrow....actually in just hours....  I will have one with K1 and the other with K2, once in my hand I'll keep the one I like best. If K2 doesn't have the specs I want I'll just cancel the order and that's it. 
Easy, no money and it helps my nerves to know I have all bases covered, or at least as much as I can
Does anyone think I'm crazy? Obsessed I know I am, addicted too, but CRAZY?


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

Just got my Kindle for my birthday....and LOVE it, so no.....won't be buying the 2.0.  I had previously ordered my Kindle on Amazon but shipping wasn't till March 02, so as a surprise, Hubby cancelled the order on Amazon and bought me a brand-new factory sealed Kindle on Ebay and it was here in 4 days. I absolutely love it.  I also have the red M-edge cover and the light is on its way. Which, by the way is so much prettier than in the pictures...it is a deeper red than it looks on the website. Now, hubby says he's a Kindle widow.....LOL!!!!!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

if it improves the reading experiance that i already like i well try to convince my husband to take K1.  my 10 year old wants it I am holding off on that.

sylvia


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

sylvia said:


> if it improves the reading experiance that i already like i well try to convince my husband to take K1. my 10 year old wants it I am holding off on that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now that the K2 is out, I wonder if K1 will decrease in price?


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Kind said:


> Now that the K2 is out, I wonder if K1 will decrease in price?


My understanding is that the K1 will no longer be manufactured. You may be able to find someone who will sell their K1, however.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

my husband is taking on K1 so I am getting K2


Sylvia


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I wonder if highlighting looks the same on the Kindle 2.  Is it still a box, or could it be a very light shade of gray, now that they have 16 shades of gray scale?


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

extended warrenty, square trade.com or just the year it comes with?
any thoughts?
sylvia


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ I'm not a fan of extended warranties. I never buy them. But, I do have a habit of replacing my gadgets fairly frequently.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> I wonder if highlighting looks the same on the Kindle 2. Is it still a box, or could it be a very light shade of gray, now that they have 16 shades of gray scale?


I believe I read in the Users Guide that it's now underlined..Then again, it was after midnight and my brain was a bit fried. I'll see if Ican track it down


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

sylvia said:


> extended warrenty, square trade.com or just the year it comes with?
> any thoughts?
> 
> 
> ...


Is the extended warranty like $65. I think it's well worth the price.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Kind said:


> Is the extended warranty like $65. I think it's well worth the price.


I do, too; especially since it will replace the Kindle for free one time if it is damaged due to something the owner does accidentally (dropping, etc.).


----------



## KindleKid (Feb 11, 2009)

I ordered mine with the warranty..Supposed to ship on March 2nd


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

I got the warranty, I had to, Murphy's law says that if I don't want to drop it I need to insure it.


----------

